# MPA Stickers



## BUBBA87 (Feb 23, 2005)

Whats up with those of us that have decided to put stickers on our m/v's. Keeping all the old stickers on each year. Is there some sticker contest Im not aware of. I see guys with a window full of MPA stickers from years past. My old sticker peeled right off, and the new one right back in the same spot. Im just sarcastically curious:-s


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

BUBBA87 said:


> Whats up with those of us that have decided to put stickers on our m/v's. Keeping all the old stickers on each year. Is there some sticker contest Im not aware of. I see guys with a window full of MPA stickers from years past. My old sticker peeled right off, and the new one right back in the same spot. Im just sarcastically curious:-s


Seniority. The more stickers you have on your window, the more leeway you get when caught exceeding the speed limit. Think of them as service or hash marks, like in the military.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

quality617 said:


> Seniority. The more stickers you have on your window, the more leeway you get when caught exceeding the speed limit. Think of them as service or hash marks, like in the military.


Yeah, but how much leeway do you get for safety violations if you have one expiration decal on each corner of your plate? :hump:


----------

